# Retro Anime Jukebox



## plasturion (Nov 19, 2021)

Let's post classical anime music.
Main target - before '00, celluloid times, solo guitars.


----------



## plasturion (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## zfreeman (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## duwen (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## szezjo (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 3, 2021)

[ 0:13-0:17 ] I didn't know that Maison Ikkoku was an ispiration for win95 startup sound.


----------



## plasturion (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 10, 2021)

Look a that vinyl envelope, mastepiece.


----------



## Glyptofane (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 10, 2021)

(English Dub but it goes hard)


----------



## plasturion (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 15, 2022)

Whoa, whoa, whoa, oh, RX!



It may not be anime, but they're structurally similar and some of the same people worked on music for both anime and toku.


----------



## plasturion (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Glyptofane (Mar 4, 2022)

Can't believe this wasn't originally the first one that came to mind for this thread, but it's probably my favorite anime song. Just been off of Saint Seiya for a while even though I still love it. I grew so fond of Make-Up (the Saint Seiya vocal tracks band) that I ended up seeking our their pre-Saint Seiya albums as well.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (May 10, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 6, 2022)

and here no stereo and distorted volume ceiling but cool stage effect and nice curtain.

-------

and bonus cover


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 7, 2022)

...and nice curtain...


	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2022


----------



## Dragons (Nov 8, 2022)

Favorite song from series found out there instrumental version of it want track it down bought cd worth it for me


----------

